# Hello, Everybody!



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Jan 29, 2017)

My name is Brandon ᎡᏙᎰᎢ Cole. I was just raised last month in the St George Lodge #33 here in St George, UT.

I decided to join Freemasonry because I was taught to always try to improve myself, and Freemasonry strives to make its members better.

I am a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints. I was born in SLC, UT, but I mainly grew up in Indiana and Tennessee. I work at the Wal-Mart Distribution Center as a replenishment driver. I have one year left at Dixie State University (getting my BA in Spanish Language and Literature) and I plan on attending Law School afterwards.

I am grateful to be a Freemason and am excited for another lifelong source of learning.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome to the forum....it's and awesome source of information and to trade thoughts!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome and enjoy the forum. Oh and I'm a Wal-Mart/Sam's Club member so that makes you ok with me right from the start.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from Idaho


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you all.



KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome from Idaho



My in-laws are from Ririe. I come up there fairly often. It's good to know that I have a Brother up in Idaho!


----------



## Matt L (Jan 30, 2017)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Feb 6, 2017)

Welcome Brother Cole


----------

